# Advice scaping deep aquarium



## madlan (8 Mar 2011)

Hi All,

I have a Fluval Profile 1200 - quite a deep tank for its size (120 x 47 x 65cm) 
Would really appreciate any advice or pointers on where to start with the scape, now I have most of the equipment.
I'm going to use Akadama for substrate, high lighting\EI\Co2.

For an idea of what I'm aiming for here's a few scapes that really do it for me:

TGM Aquascape by Andrew Mack (Obviously!)
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/journals/aquatics/tgm-aquascape-andrew-mack

Paul Meelen
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3004

Jessica Leebelt
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3150

Andy Hart
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3221

I've looked around several large aquatic stores in Hertfordshire (MA, Hertfordshire Fisheries etc) but cannot find any decent wood - something that doesn't look lost with decent arms for Anubis\moss maybe.
Not too keen on a wall of Valis, although I will need to fill that height some how...

I would like to have a large portion of slow growing plants but a few stems at the back to fill it out for a few months wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## AQUARICULTURE (11 Mar 2011)

I would suggest some sort of terracing with rocks and or wood. Here's an example I really like: 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=2&id=57

The benefit of building a terrace is you get rid of some height and it allows your aquascaping arms to reach the planting area much easier. It also adds to the depth perception, provides rock work for moss/ferns/anubias and nooks and crannies for shrimp. Remember to be quite bold with any hard-scape because once the plants grow in it takes away/softens the effect. 

I like your selection of aquascapes!


----------



## Gfish (11 Mar 2011)

I agree on the being bold thing. Plan your wood and/or rocks on a set are on a table or somewhere then when it's looking like theres too much, add a little more 

Large wood was my aim and eventually I found some and my recent thread shows the tank as it is now with a mass of growth on the wood. Actually, I'll add a pic of the wood arrangement before I started so you can see the major pieces used.

It's hard finding big pieces of wood. The forest is worth a look but be prepared for the relevant preparation. 

I have one piece of bogwood you might like that's a curved chunky piece that's about 4+ foot long. It has a natural trough in it that would great for planting in or on the top of.

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## madlan (11 Mar 2011)

That tank is stunning - love the depth! Any idea on construction\hard scape? Not sure if I can fill the height while creating an illusion of depth as that example...


Hi Gavin,

I would be very interested in some pics - I too am aiming for some sizable wood to take up some vertical space, I think it would look great with the extra depth the tank has.

Where did you find a piece of bog wood that large? I've spent weeks trauling round all the shops within 30 miles and cannot find anything suitable.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## madlan (11 Mar 2011)

Found it: http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/e ... netti.html


----------



## chrisfraser05 (11 Mar 2011)

I went for a form of terracing on my 22" deep tank.

pics in my journal,

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=14173


----------



## foxfish (11 Mar 2011)

Or a completely different approach... http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13682


----------



## Gfish (11 Mar 2011)

The wood in my tank if you've looked at my thread, is made up of two large pieces, one placed resting on the other. This gave me a nice high platform to attach plants to as well as a good space underneath for fish to hide under and get shade.

The piece I have spare I purchased from Aquarist Classified. It's definitely worth keeping an eye on there for large pieces of Bogwood. 
Here it is, but pics really don't do it justice:-







Where are you based?
Drop me a PM and I can take some pics outside tomorrow with another decent smaller piece and email them over.

Think big! He who dares wins 

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## madlan (11 Mar 2011)

Sorry Gavin, the cakes on the table have my attention at the moment... Hmmmm.

That's bloody massive!!!

The only thing I'm worried about is the weight of anything large on my Akadama, was looking at long thin branches as a way of avoiding this.


----------



## Gfish (12 Mar 2011)

Why worry about the weight. If you're worried about it then sit the wood on some egg crate plastic set into the substrate that way you can fill the egg crate with regular substrate or leave it empty or spray foam, that would be a good idea. Tanks with twigs in them always look like just that in my opinion. Get the big wood in there mate 
And have a cake too! Lol

If you want to see more pics I took today, just PM me your email address ok


----------



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

Right, got some wood at last! What do you think? Any pointers to scaping it?

I was thinking of attching a few plants to the wood (Anubis, moss maybe), HC towards the front, then fill out with some stems at the back.


----------



## foxfish (6 Apr 2011)

Depends on how adventuress your want to be?
Anubis & HC is OK but maybe not the easiest mix unless you can keep the Anubis shaded.
You could drill some holes in your wood & plant some Cryptocorynes.


----------



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

Any high light plants that could be attached to the wood? The branch leading to the surface will have 4 x T5's above it so might be a bit much as you say.


----------



## foxfish (6 Apr 2011)

Well i did link my tank on page 1, but if you really feel the need for 4 x t5s then that is going to be a challenge!


----------



## madlan (6 Apr 2011)

I was just looking at your thread again - the problem is no substrate or the option to add it due to the branch being thin. Something that attaches Java\Moss\Anubis but I'm not sure how any would do under the light (Will need all four on at some point during the day due to the depth + HC)


----------



## madlan (18 May 2011)

Substrate, wood and water in!

Any suggestions on plants? Lighting is 4x 39W T5HO over 323 litres, although the aquariums quite deep.


----------



## madlan (19 May 2011)

I've just ordered some plants:

Rotala Macrandra
Pogostemon Helferi
Staurogyne Repens
Eustralis Stellata
Rotala Rotundifolia
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Utricularia Graminifolia 

Micranthemum micranthemoides 
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Limnophila aromatica
Anubias barteri var. barteri 
Anubias barteri var. nana Petite 
Cryptocoryne parva
Eriocaulon cinereum
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Lagarosiphon madagascarensis
Ludwigia inclinata


Any suggestions for the piece of wood to the right? The vertical part has an opening which would be good for a feature plant. Any suggestions on something fairly large that can handle high light and attaches to wood?


----------



## bigmatt (19 May 2011)

I'd go for a big bitchin' anubia or bolbitis and put in some work cleaning the leaves...
M (certified anubia nut!)


----------



## Gfish (19 May 2011)

Hi,

That's a couple of nice bits of wood you found. Is that your final final arrangement though?  have you tried lots of different compositions? 
If so I'd be thinking of having some kind of plant or plants that spread upward and outward, to give that high wood the appearance of a leaning tree. 
This will give you some shady areas that would work for your slow growers. It may be wise to plant this the opposite way to most and start at the top and work your way down.
Being honest, I don't know what half those plants are you've ordered. But I realise there's a good range to play with and create a very interesting scape. 
I'm an anubias fan myself, and you may find that even with all that light, if your anubias are planted low and you have some shade created by either floating or rising Lilly type leaved plants that hang around your tree trunk the supposed low light plants will do just fine.
I'd be playing with the flow too. Not too much blasting at that high wood or you'll have a never ending BBA problem. Tricky but interesting scape and I look forward to your choices and to hear what others may suggest here.
Get yourself some fishing glue, or other superglue for the anubias. To attach to the base of the wood where there's nothing to wrap a cable tie around, trim half of the roots away from the rhizome so you can get it glued tightly to the wood. The new roots will automatically grow to the wood contours then. Nice  so thinking about this, cut the roots away that face the front of the tank, the ones you leave will be behind the plant and out of sight.
Just a little tip 

You now thinking you shouldn't have put the wood in until it was dressed???  you could pull it out, dry it off then put back once all plants are attached.
Have fun mate.

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## madlan (21 May 2011)

I've just taken the wood out to dry and purchased some superglue 

What about a nice big Microsorium Pteropus Windelov as a feature within the hollow on the right? It would hang over nicely and attach well hopefully. I read it does ok in full light if given Co2 and nutrients. I have some water lettice to shade parts of the wood so the Anubias should fair ok.


----------



## Gfish (21 May 2011)

Yes, sounds good. I just added a giant Java fern to my tank. If you get one in a pot, what I've found is that hiding the roots and more importantly, the rhyzome in a hole doesn't work as well as exposing them to the flow in the tank. Java ferns roots are like hairy trails that catch stuff floating about in the tank, and I have a feeling this helps them take in nutrients from alot of rubbish and fish food we have rotting and floating about in our tanks.
If you'd like to have the fern where that hole is, it could be best to buy it already on a piece of wood so you can jam this wood into the hole tightly and bunch a few rocks around it or cover with sand. Sounds like not the ideal way, but it works so well and I've just done exactly that 




I know you've ordered plants but pop into Pets at home and take a look at their attached java ferns. I've seen these in a number of different shops anywhere between £7 and £25. 
Gluing the anubias around the base of this would look nice. Pay attention to which way the new shoots are growing when you glue them down.

I'm looking forward to seeing your work 

Gavin


----------

